# Sparkly eggs



## shellfreak (Aug 31, 2015)

My female Greek laid eggs this afternoon. A few of the eggs look like they have already chalked. I originally thought it was over calcified eggs but They are smooth as can be. Not deformed or bumpy. They are also very sparkly. my next hypothesis was that it was a previous nest, but she dropped 7 eggs and I dug up 7 eggs. Any body have any experience with having smooth, shinny & sparkly eggs that look like they have chalked already?


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 2, 2015)

Smooth and shiny, yes. Sparkly and chalked over, no lol. Had to of been laid 30+ days ago is my guess...4 lookin good!! Good luck!!


----------



## THBfriend (Sep 3, 2015)

Funny, I had pretty much the same issue with my Eastern Hermann's tortoise some months ago! 7 eggs, 3 of them strangely sparkly, like fresh snow. You can see them here. They ended up being unfertilized. Like you I wondered if they might have been from a previous nest that I didn't catch.
First time I've been seeing this, so I'd be very interested in an explanation, too.


----------



## shellfreak (Nov 2, 2015)

So the sparkly eggs ended up being fertile. And hatched. I thought maybe they were from a previous clutch, but they hatched, all on time, literally within 60 days of being laid. I have no explanation as to why they were sparkly like snow. It's as if they came out chalked.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh, theyre gorgeous. That is all


----------



## shellfreak (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautiful, beautiful babies!! @shellfreak It's great they all hatched.
I'm glad to see this post about the sparkly eggs. Nine weeks ago I found a Redfoot sparkly in a clutch of two. It never chalked but it's still in there cooking. I got another one this weekend. It took her a long time to get this one out and the one behind it was covered in extra calcification. Maybe it's a form of extra calcification? I have no idea.


----------



## shellfreak (Jan 23, 2016)

Could be for sure. Keep us posted. Hopefully they are fertile.


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jan 26, 2016)

Quick update: Looks like both the new eggs are fertile.  But I think I need to either take the first sparkly egg out or at least separate it. It's been 70 days. I don't see any veining. Any thoughts?


----------

